# Will V8 go extinct?



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

Ford already got rid of their 6.2 L V8. New F-150s including the Raptor have 3.5 L V6 Turbo. Same for Navigators and Expeditions. There are rumors that Toyota will follow. The Landcruisers and Tundras will get some kind of a V6 Turbo. So we won't see V8s anymore? We will miss the roar of a V8. I will be a sad man indeed.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Never.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Any real towing vehicle will need a V8, these V6 you talk about aren’t in towing trucks, they are sports trucks and Ford offers a 5.0 V8 in their trucks, the 6.2 must of just been not popular so they discontinued it but there will always be a V8 as long as they make gasoline engines. Toyota’s never were a real towing truck anyway. Heavy duty trucks and service vehicles will need large V8s, you as a consumer don’t need these so you won’t see them in production vehicles like you named. Consumers want fast vehicles that can tow around 10k, Service vehicles don’t care about speed but they need to move a lot of weight so you will see different options. Over the years the smaller engines have gotten more powerful so to save the consumer money so they used these and people were happy with the performance so they didn’t need the huge engines. So the V8 won’t go extinct just not offered as much as most people don’t need that much power in a truck they use as a car


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Muhammad D said:


> Ford already got rid of their 6.2 L V8. New F-150s including the Raptor have 3.5 L V6 Turbo. Same for Navigators and Expeditions. There are rumors that Toyota will follow. The Landcruisers and Tundras will get some kind of a V6 Turbo. So we won't see V8s anymore? We will miss the roar of a V8. I will be a sad man indeed.


When I traded in my Ford Explorer V8 for the new model Explorer, the V8 engine was no longer being offered at the time, but the V6 that came with the new model actually performed better and got better mileage. Performance-wise, today's engine designs continue to get better for assembly line production street cars (but I still prefer the V8 for hi-performance hobby racing).


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

NicFit said:


> Any real towing vehicle will need a V8, these V6 you talk about aren't in towing trucks, they are sports trucks and Ford offers a 5.0 V8 in their trucks, the 6.2 must of just been not popular so they discontinued it but there will always be a V8 as long as they make gasoline engines. Toyota's never were a real towing truck anyway. Heavy duty trucks and service vehicles will need large V8s, you as a consumer don't need these so you won't see them in production vehicles like you named. Consumers want fast vehicles that can tow around 10k, Service vehicles don't care about speed but they need to move a lot of weight so you will see different options. Over the years the smaller engines have gotten more powerful so to save the consumer money they used these and people were happy with the performance so they didn't need the huge engines. So the V8 won't go extinct just not offered as much as most people don't need that much power in a truck they use as a car


Right. I guess we consumers won't see them. Trucks like F-250, F-350 only etc will have V8s. And they are serious towing trucks. Moreover, supercars from Germans may also continue to have them unless electric technology gets really good.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Yeah, it’s changing and these V6 are nice for the sport vehicles people want, less expensive, better mpg and compared to yesterday’s V8s they are more powerful. There will always be a V8 in something just not as common as they use to be. But the electric is still in its infant stages and that may make a lot of these gas engines go away, we will see in the next 10 years or so


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Muhammad D said:


> Ford already got rid of their 6.2 L V8. New F-150s including the Raptor have 3.5 L V6 Turbo. Same for Navigators and Expeditions. There are rumors that Toyota will follow. The Landcruisers and Tundras will get some kind of a V6 Turbo. So we won't see V8s anymore? We will miss the roar of a V8. I will be a sad man indeed.


No.
There are STILL some V-10's & V-12's.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Gotta make a serious correction here. The car company's are pocketing the difference between offering a V6 instead of a V8.

Truck prices and their profit margins have treaded upward for years.


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> No.
> There are STILL some V-10's & V-12's.


Yes but those are not for mainstream consumers. Those engines are either in towing beasts or crazy German supercars. I think V8s will die for us consumers. No more old school awesome sounding V8s in Trucks and SUVs. And that's kinda sad.



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Gotta make a serious correction here. The car company's are pocketing the difference between offering a V6 instead of a V8.
> 
> Truck prices and their profit margins have treaded upward for years.


You mean they will use a stupid Turbo V6 and charge you same money as in V8? You are right. Raptor got a V6 instead of a V8, and price is same. And when that stupid turbo dies, they sell you another engine or new truck. These companies are greedy smart.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

The best consumer V8's have been GM. Ford may just be ceding that segment of the market to them.

Escalade, Tahoe, Camaro, Corvette


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Muhammad D said:


> Yes but those are not for mainstream consumers. Those engines are either in towing beasts or crazy German supercars. I think V8s will die for us consumers. No more old school awesome sounding V8s in Trucks and SUVs. And that's kinda sad.
> 
> 
> You mean they will use a stupid Turbo V6 and charge you same money as in V8? You are right. Raptor got a V6 instead of a V8, and price is same. And when that stupid turbo dies, they sell you another engine or new truck. These companies are greedy smart.


Time to start Muhammad D's V- 8 engine manufacturing corp.
Built from scratch.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

I’ve always liked GM’s 8s, though Dodge has some good ones, Ford has the 5.0, I had noticed there is a lot less V8s then there used to be, cars have changed a lot too, SUVs for the most part are replacing everything, getting hard to even find a sedan. Most of the SUVs are smaller and more car like except the high end large ones like suburbans and expeditions and those has V8 but a lot of the smaller are V6 and that’s what they preform best with, V8 would be oversized in most of these cars


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

NicFit said:


> I've always liked GM's 8s, though Dodge has some good ones, Ford has the 5.0, I had noticed there is a lot less V8s then there used to be, cars have changed a lot too, SUVs for the most part are replacing everything, getting hard to even find a sedan. Most of the SUVs are smaller and more car like except the high end large ones like suburbans and expeditions and those has V8 but a lot of the smaller are V6 and that's what they preform best with, V8 would be oversized in most of these cars


To an extent crossovers have largely replaced cars. I LOVE the room and utility in my RAV4 vs if I got a Camry.

I don't see this trend changing, usually expensive gas makes people retreat to smaller car.

However if gas went back to $4.50/ gallons IC vehicles would lose significant marketshare to electric vehicles.


----------



## Rich2nyce (Jan 25, 2016)

It's called weight reduction and increased efficiency. Turbo or hybrids are taking the show. Still some v8 but these are considered gas guzzlers. Same goes for the legendary v12.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Rich2nyce said:


> It's called weight reduction and increased efficiency. Turbo or hybrids are taking the show. Still some v8 but these are considered gas guzzlers. Same goes for the legendary v12.


Not a fan of turbos but those hybrids on supercars are ungodly fast.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Muhammad D said:


> Ford already got rid of their 6.2 L V8. New F-150s including the Raptor have 3.5 L V6 Turbo. Same for Navigators and Expeditions. There are rumors that Toyota will follow. The Landcruisers and Tundras will get some kind of a V6 Turbo. So we won't see V8s anymore? We will miss the roar of a V8. I will be a sad man indeed.





Muhammad D said:


> Ford already got rid of their 6.2 L V8. New F-150s including the Raptor have 3.5 L V6 Turbo. Same for Navigators and Expeditions. There are rumors that Toyota will follow. The Landcruisers and Tundras will get some kind of a V6 Turbo. So we won't see V8s anymore? We will miss the roar of a V8. I will be a sad man indeed.











:thumbdown:


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

NicFit said:


> I've always liked GM's 8s, though Dodge has some good ones, Ford has the 5.0, I had noticed there is a lot less V8s then there used to be, cars have changed a lot too, SUVs for the most part are replacing everything, getting hard to even find a sedan. Most of the SUVs are smaller and more car like except the high end large ones like suburbans and expeditions and those has V8 but a lot of the smaller are V6 and that's what they preform best with, V8 would be oversized in most of these cars


Toyota's 5.7 L arguebly is the most bulletproof V8 right now. But it is crazy thirsty. Totota is forced to get rid of them. Sequoia is smaller than the Expedition but it drinks more gas. That V8 is terrible on gas.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

New Ford Ranger doors look like the Toyota Tundra doors.


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

this is 'Murica 

V8's and guns rule


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Muhammad D said:


> Toyota's 5.7 L arguebly is the most bulletproof V8 right now.


Definitely arguable.

What comes to the original question, no, I don't think it will go extinct. At least not soon. There are use cases where a V8 will be at least somewhat superior to other options. It will be an option even going forward. Maybe not forever, but IMO, will stay for the foreseeable future.

I can not see anything else than a V8 in any of my gas-powered full-size trucks or SUVs, so V8s are here to stay with me and my wife. We never drive brand new vehicles, anyway, so we will have plenty of available options still for a long time.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

V8 will die over time. Hybrids will make all the low end towing torque needed as battery tech improves. The real big movers, locomotives, just use fuel to make power for the electric motors.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Living in the wide open in Utah the amount of things that people need to tow here (shrug). Everyone has a big 5th wheeler or some camper that needs towing.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Muhammad D said:


> Toyota's 5.7 L arguebly is the most bulletproof V8 right now.


Sure it is.


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

Turbos and hybrids are different. Hybrids mind their own business. They compliment the engine. They don't stress, or atleast stress them very little. Turbos, on the other hand, suck the life out of poor engines.
In some poor thirld world countries I read somewhere that they overmilk the cows by injecting some crap into those poor creatures. And those cows live short lives. Turbos are like that. They overmilk the poor engines. They suck V8 power out of a little V6. It is morally wrong 😁


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Muhammad D said:


> Ford already got rid of their 6.2 L V8. New F-150s including the Raptor have 3.5 L V6 Turbo. Same for Navigators and Expeditions. There are rumors that Toyota will follow. The Landcruisers and Tundras will get some kind of a V6 Turbo. So we won't see V8s anymore? We will miss the roar of a V8. I will be a sad man indeed.


Ford replaced the 6.2L with a 7.3L V8. Its only on the Super Duty's as the Coyote V8 is still available on the F-150.


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

DriverMark said:


> Living in the wide open in Utah the amount of things that people need to tow here (shrug). Everyone has a big 5th wheeler or some camper that needs towing.


Yes those big boys will stay. You can always get a big ass F-450 or some big ass Ram. But don't forget some people, including me, want to drive a V8 in cities &#128513; We will be sad. I have never owned a V8 truck. But I have rented many many. I will miss them. I should get some old V8 Tundra or F-150 and store it &#128513;


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Will it go extinct? No. Will the market share shrink on consumer line of car and truck? Absolutely.


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

amazinghl said:


> Will it go extinct? No. Will the market share shrink on consumer line of car and truck? Absolutely.


They may become really rare in 10 years. Like Body On Frame design for mid-size SUVs. There is only one left and that's 4Runner. There was a time every company had body on frame mid-size SUVs. Explorers and Pathfinders were trucks. Not anymore.
But I don't think it is physically feasible to build big on unibody design. Can't have a unibody beast like Suburban you know, unless they use some kind of tough material that won't require a frame.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Muhammad D said:


> Can't have a unibody beast like Suburban you know, unless they use some kind of tough material that won't require a frame.


This bus is unibody.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AEC_Routemaster


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

There will be less use of V8's but they won't go away. All-in-all, the V8 isn't really needed for the daily driver. Some V6's are putting out 350+ HP. The Ford Mustang GT is still using a V8. Ford will definitely keep at least the V8 for the bigger pickups.


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

amazinghl said:


> This bus is unibody.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AEC_Routemaster
> View attachment 457599


Yes but that's a bus with limitations on it. A unibody soft Expedition would be possible. But it won't remain an SUV anymore. It will become some bigger minivan. Won't be able to withstand punishment. That bus will start falling apart if you drive it on rough terrain. Hardcore offroaders and towers are all body on frame, even the small Wrangler.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Muhammad D said:


> Turbos and hybrids are different. Hybrids mind their own business. They compliment the engine. They don't stress, or atleast stress them very little. Turbos, on the other hand, suck the life out of poor engines.
> In some poor thirld world countries I read somewhere that they overmilk the cows by injecting some crap into those poor creatures. And those cows live short lives. Turbos are like that. They overmilk the poor engines. They suck V8 power out of a little V6. It is morally wrong &#128513;


I need a girl like that...


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

No. It's the V10 that s going extinct.


----------

